# Do You Want To Be A Handyman?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL!


[video=youtube;kplBC_LSEN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kplBC_LSEN0&[/video]


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 7, 2009)

lmao...too funny


----------



## dhouseholder (Sep 7, 2009)

Whoa! OK, who leaked our rituals?!:biggrin:


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 7, 2009)

That is good stuff!


----------



## Payne (Dec 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Dec 1, 2009)

And where exactly do you get those bricks???  LMAO


----------

